# Fresh Details About Wii 2's Unusual Controller



## Terminator02 (Apr 21, 2011)

In the week since reports about Nintendo's next home console began appearing in the gaming press, several aspects of the controller of the system's controller have become more clear.

Its main controller, as rumored, will include a touchscreen, two analog sticks and a camera, we've confirmed with our own games industry sources who are familiar with Nintendo's plans for the machine.

That new controller's screen will measure 6.2 inches and the controller will also include eight buttons. *It won't necessarily be, however, the controller that every Wii 2 gamer uses. It isn't even being positioned as a replacement for the famous Wii Remote.*

The new Nintendo console, which some have been referring to as Project Café, will also support Nintendo Wii remote-style controllers.

We're not clear on whether the new console will simply use the current Wii remote tech or if Nintendo will offer a remote that improves upon the already-improved and more motion-sensitive Wii Remote Plus that launched last year.

What we are clear on is that Nintendo intends for many games on its new console to be controlled with the same kind of arm-swinging and controller tilting made capable by the Wii Remote. Think of it this way, hypothetically speaking: a new Wii Sports could use the Remote; a new Zelda could use the screen-based twin-stick controller.

The more intriguing option, which we've been hearing in bits and pieces from our sources since last week is that two people playing a Café/Wii 2 game could be using the different controllers. One could operate the Remote; the other use the more traditional twin-sticks of the screen controller.

While a twin-stick controller doesn't sound like the kind of Nintendo gizmo that would charm talk show hosts the way the Wii Remote did, the capabilities of the the screen controller do have people buzzing. *The 6.2-inch screen will receive data wirelessly from the Nintendo console and presents an array of options, from putting the player's inventory or map on the controller screen, to allowing players to combine it with the controller's camera to snap photos that could be imported into a game or even turning it into some sort of glorified viewfinder* (we're unclear about whether the camera on the controller points at the player or can be outward-facing; we've heard both — maybe it swivels?).

*The controller screen could even run a separate app.* Consider a bad co-op idea from us as an example, though not a recommendation: one player zips through mini-games that run on the screen-controller. Succeeding in each keeps the player using the Wii Remote alive — in a game running on the TV in the same room.

A touch-sensitive inventory screen right near your thumbs would be handy, of course. A variation on that concept will be seen in Nintendo's June re-make of The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time. The game's original designers have said that players of the remake will greatly benefit from being able to tap the items they want to use on one screen while being to allow a different screen show, without clutter, the game's action. Clearly the new Nintendo console affords the same option, so the odds are that they'll take it.

The screen-in-controller idea isn't new to the games industry or Nintendo. Sega's 1999 gaming console, the Dreamcast, included simple monochromatic screens that were used for things like virtual pets. Nintendo pushed the concept in the early part of the previous decade, developing a handful of games that allowed players to link their Game Boy Advance portables to a GameCube console. That idea was used in a multiplayer Zelda game that allowed four players to share an adventure on a TV but occasionally duck into caves on their GBAs. Some iPhone developers have allowed people to use their iPhones as controllers for games running on iPad and PC. None of those executions compare to the idea of Nintendo pushing a screen controller as a principal innovation in its new console, a push that could transform the concept from an exception to a standard.

Nintendo isn't commenting publicly about its new console or its controllers, but the parts of this elephant are becoming more clear. *We expect to see the full thing during Nintendo's presentation at E3 this June.*[/p]



Source (Kotaku)




thanks to Nebz for this bit:

http://gear.ign.com/articles/116/1163325p1.html
More claims/rumors on the console. I don't think it's been posted yet....
According to sources with knowledge of the project, Nintendo's next console could have a retail price of anywhere between $350 and $400 based on manufacturing costs, and will ship from Taiwanese manufacturer, Foxconn, this October, putting the earliest possible retail release anywhere between mid-October and early November. 

However, Nintendo could also opt to build up a sizable supply of the system and allocate more time for software and games development by launching in early 2012. Similarly, Nintendo could attempt to lower the retail price of the system with lower profit margins to make the price more alluring. 

Since the manufacturing is taking place in Taiwan, the earthquakes and tsunami that hit Japan last month will not impact the console hardware as previously expected. 

*Our Sources
Head over to Scott Lowe's blog to find out why we trust our sources and so should you.*

Additionally, IGN has learned that the system will be based on a revamped version of AMD's R700 GPU architecture, not AMD's Fusion technology as previously believed, which will, as previously reported, out perform the PlayStation 3's NVIDIA 7800GTX-based processor. Like the Xbox 360, the system's CPU will be a custom-built triple-core IBM PowerPC chipset, but the clocking speeds will be faster. The system will support 1080p output with the potential for stereoscopic 3D as well, though it has not been determined whether that will be a staple feature. 

In terms of the design of the console itself, the overall size will be comparable to that of the original Xbox 360 and the system is likely to resemble a modernized version of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES).[/p]


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like a terrible idea. The controllers would have to cost somewhere around $75 minimum. If it's more of an accessory than something used as a common control screen, it might be plausible to buy just one, but beyond that...


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 21, 2011)

If a controller has a 6 inch touch screen, it's gonna cost A LOT for a new controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2011)

don't like the sound of that controller at all...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Personally I think it'll turn out fine, I really don't see the price being above $50.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2011)

if the controller has a touch screen that means it will use a lot of power meaning it prob won't be cordless and if it is the battery time is gonna suck monkeys nuts!


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 21, 2011)

*SNORE*


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't see the point of having a screen on the controller; it's retarded.


----------



## Charon (Apr 21, 2011)

reminds me of playing good old FF crystal chronicles for NGC with 2 friends, each using his own GBA as controller, each with additional different useful info on the GBA screen. I loved that.

I always hoped they make another one for wii with DS as controllers... but instead they made that bullcrap crystal bearers single player game...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I don't see the point of having a screen on the controller; it's retarded.









I disagree. And if not just for a new Zelda, than for the convenience of not having to pause and go through various screens to change weapons or view a map. This would be also extremely cool in Resident Evil 4. I think Nintendo is on to something big.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with just keeping the menus to the TV. It's more of an inconvenience to look down at the controller than it is to just glance at the minimap in the upper right of your screen or just pause the game with the Start button.

Most of the other applications just seem like cheap gimmicks.

Honestly, this new Nintendo console, if these rumors are true, is looking awful.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't see anything wrong with just keeping the menus to the TV. It's more of an inconvenience to look down at the controller than it is to just glance at the minimap in the upper right of your screen or just pause the game with the Start button.
> 
> Most of the other applications just seem like cheap gimmicks.
> 
> Honestly, this new Nintendo console, if these rumors are true, is looking awful.



Well, we all have our own opinions. I just love that I wont have to pause, because *for me*, that's more inconvenient.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I remember once stating my opinion on the rumours about Project Cafe. It was very rude. I will not quote it, but it included Nintendo packing up a bonus girl to take care of your Wiiner as you play being as accuarate of a rumour as this is.

I don't remember Nintendo ever doing anything that wasn't technologically-backwards and fairly cheapo, yet always with a fun gimmick. If you expect them to give you an HD screen on a controller, a screen better than the 3DS's one - think again. I'll be SUPRISED if this turns out to be true. I will also say "nihil novi, Dreamcast did it.". Monochrome, but still.

Wait.Till.E3.

Stop.Speculating.This.Info.Is.Sucked.Out.Of.Someone's.Ass.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Eww.. First of all, Dreamcast memory card had the screen, second of all the graphics on that screen are practically like a pocket Pokemon.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dreamcast and its memory card was awesome. I'd know, I have one hooked up as we speak.

The card was inserted INTO the controller, it's hard to miss the screen as you play, don't you think? It's there. On the thing you control the game with, called a controller.

I especially liked how you could transfer some content onto the card and play it on the go. It was great for its time, man. So what if it was low-res and monochrome? We're talking about a retro console here.

PSX did it too, I suppose, but PocketStation didn't catch on.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the Dreamcast, too. Used to have one when I was younger and played Sonic Adventures. Used to transfer my Chao to the memory card and feed him and stuff. I'm just saying not everyone has to bring something exclusive never before seen to the table. they're gonna be people who like something, and hate something. It's impossible to make everyone happy with something, that's a fact. Someone will say the controller sucks, someone will say it's bad ass. But as said, we're all entitled to our own opinions.

By the way, that screen kind of sucked, it will be nice to see a new HD screen on a controller.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't see anything wrong with just keeping the menus to the TV. It's more of an inconvenience to look down at the controller than it is to just glance at the minimap in the upper right of your screen or just pause the game with the Start button.
> 
> Most of the other applications just seem like cheap gimmicks.
> 
> Honestly, this new Nintendo console, if these rumors are true, is looking awful.


The advantage is really only seen in multiplayer games.
...
Local multiplayer games.
Like the above mentioned Zelda and Crystal Chronicles.
So each player can manage their own inventory and character without needing to pause the game for everyone.
I'm sure they could make an interesting Mario Party game if they had the flexibility of allowing certain players to see things the others can't.

It's better to try something new and have it fail miserably than to stagnate and never try anything because what we have already works.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 22, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> reminds me of playing good old FF crystal chronicles for NGC with 2 friends, each using his own GBA as controller, each with additional different useful info on the GBA screen. I loved that.
> 
> I always hoped they make another one for wii with DS as controllers... but instead they made that bullcrap crystal bearers single player game...


They did do this, with FFCC Echoes of Time O.o


----------



## geenlung (Apr 22, 2011)

If they did implement this controller, it would be a big plus for Pokemon games. Granted, you do have the option to play with a DS in PBR, but the skills your pokemon knows could be hidden from your opponent during move selection using this new controller.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 22, 2011)

A bit like the some DS games really, main action on the TV, menus etc on the second controller screen, only thing about it is the price and power, touch screens are getting cheaper but battery life hasn't improved at the same rate as everything else.

As with all nintendo's ideas it's either crash & burn or big moneys, though nintendo always make big moneys, whatever they do succeeds more or less.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2011)

Nintendo presents: WiiDS™


----------



## Nebz (Apr 22, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Nintendo presents: WiiDS™


IMO, if the 3D wasn't such a huge gimmick that name could've worked on the 3DS.
lol


----------



## jan777 (Apr 22, 2011)

See post below the below.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 22, 2011)

inb4someonecomplainsthatthisideaisstupidandhasnousesatallbuttheyllstillbuyitanyw
ays

Oh wait...

Personally, I think it could bring out the creativity in developers.  I mean, with a real screen, and then a smaller one, there could be so many possibilities as to what it can be used for.

Four Swords Adventure sequel?  Yes please.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 22, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> I could see how you can use the wii remote or this "Cafe" controller.
> 
> Like using the remote, You point at the screen.
> using the controller, you point at the touch screen.
> ...




And now, holy shit, they made a DS console.

Holy shit, why did i quote myself? @[email protected] I was supposed to edit it. :0


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

CAFE/Stream supports Wii controllers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> The advantage is really only seen in multiplayer games.
> ...
> Local multiplayer games.
> Like the above mentioned Zelda and Crystal Chronicles.
> ...



I would honestly just say "make it on the 3DS then". You can have local multiplayer without all those silly wires that the GBA had, plus there's ad-hoc and even online nowadays. Making any of these FFCC/Four Swords games would be a cakewalk for the 3DS and probably would be received pretty well.

I'm just not so fond of emptying my wallet for a set of controllers.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Four Swords actually wasn't that good of a game. Same with FF:CC. The constant looking down at your GBA was an unecessary distraction.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Why most they keep the fucking motion controls?!?!


----------



## Nebz (Apr 22, 2011)

http://gear.ign.com/articles/116/1163325p1.html
More claims/rumors on the console. I don't think it's been posted yet....
According to sources with knowledge of the project, Nintendo's next console could have a retail price of anywhere between $350 and $400 based on manufacturing costs, and will ship from Taiwanese manufacturer, Foxconn, this October, putting the earliest possible retail release anywhere between mid-October and early November. 

However, Nintendo could also opt to build up a sizable supply of the system and allocate more time for software and games development by launching in early 2012. Similarly, Nintendo could attempt to lower the retail price of the system with lower profit margins to make the price more alluring. 

Since the manufacturing is taking place in Taiwan, the earthquakes and tsunami that hit Japan last month will not impact the console hardware as previously expected. 

*Our Sources
Head over to Scott Lowe's blog to find out why we trust our sources and so should you.*

Additionally, IGN has learned that the system will be based on a revamped version of AMD's R700 GPU architecture, not AMD's Fusion technology as previously believed, which will, as previously reported, out perform the PlayStation 3's NVIDIA 7800GTX-based processor. Like the Xbox 360, the system's CPU will be a custom-built triple-core IBM PowerPC chipset, but the clocking speeds will be faster. The system will support 1080p output with the potential for stereoscopic 3D as well, though it has not been determined whether that will be a staple feature. 

In terms of the design of the console itself, the overall size will be comparable to that of the original Xbox 360 and the system is likely to resemble a modernized version of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES).[/p]

EDIT: Post went blank randomly... Fixed


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Why most they keep the fucking motion controls?!?!



Because they're awesome and motion gaming is never going to go away.

I can't wait until the first generation of motion gamers becomes adults. Gaming as you know it now will be gone forever. Coming off 10 years of Final Fantasy YAP YAP and Metal Gear Nanomachine idiocy I think that's a good thing. Gaming is returning to its roots. Like a cheap thrill. A digital blowjob.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> http://gear.ign.com/articles/116/1163325p1.html
> More claims/rumors on the console. I don't think it's been posted yet....
> According to sources with knowledge of the project, Nintendo's next console could have a retail price of anywhere between $350 and $400 based on manufacturing costs, and will ship from Taiwanese manufacturer, Foxconn, this October, putting the earliest possible retail release anywhere between mid-October and early November.
> 
> ...



This deserves it own topic


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I definitely want to play my Final Fantasy and Metal Gear games with the magical power of waggling my hands.

If gaming's original roots was "cheap thrills" then it must've sucked. It's now a pretty valid form of art, storytelling, and entertainment. I don't want it to be about "cheap thrills", I want something that'll entertain me, keep my entertained, and stay with me when I'm not playing it.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet the most successful game this generation was Wii Sports, which pretty much spits in the face of every nanomachine loving fanboy. (not that there's a lot of them.)

If I wanted to watch a movie I'd rent one from netflix or I'd play Metal Gear Solid 4. If I actually wanted to PLAY a game I'd reach for something else.

I thank God every day the Playstation era is over. So many wannabe movie titles. So many pathetically voiced, endless cinema scenes. So little gaming, so much yap yap. It was disgusting.  And the people who like this stuff often have NO gaming skills whatsoever. To me that makes them the ultimate casuals. 

Shit even Atari is making a comeback. Prices for that stuff is really on the rise.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guild, do you have to get retro games involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't conciser the game that game with the system as a "top selling game" Since it came with the system.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or you could accept the fact that the world you grew up in is gone and things have changed forever. Its one of those "deal with it" scenarios. There's really nothing you can do. The world is changing. Only the dead have seen the end of (console) wars.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> And yet the most successful game this generation was Wii Sports, which pretty much spits in the face of every nanomachine loving fanboy. (not that there's a lot of them.)
> 
> If I wanted to watch a movie I'd rent one from netflix or I'd play Metal Gear Solid 4. If I actually wanted to PLAY a game I'd reach for something else.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure there were other games than MGS4 this generation. A lot of other games.

Because Playstation 2 games like Devil May Cry and God Hand take no skill.

I really can't take anything you say seriously any more. You're probably just trollan.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow guys, great way to stay on topic!

I'm taking this news with a grain of salt. I think Nintendo is trying to get a "core" audience, but they know very well that their biggest money makers are in the casuals.

It's what Nintendo can do to get money, I suppose.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not.

And the PS1/PS2 library was mostly built on games like Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Nanomachines Part 12. I dont care for any of that stuff. To me its garbage. Honestly to me Final Fantasy turned an entire generation of men in to pansies. But that's just my opinion.

I loved Wii sports. I still do. I loved playing it with my friends. I loved waggle. And when I wanted a hardcore game I put down the waggle wand and reached for something else. You see its this wonderful thing called "having your cake and eating it too." I want it all. And sticking to only one type of game or one game system is like saying "I'm only going to fuck one type of woman for the rest of my life." 

And we all know that's ridiculous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> And the PS1/PS2 library was mostly built on games like Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Nanomachines Part 12. I dont care for any of that stuff. To me its garbage. Honestly to me Final Fantasy turned an entire generation of men in to pansies. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I loved Wii sports. I still do. I loved playing it with my friends. I loved waggle. And when I wanted a hardcore game I put down the waggle wand and reached for something else. You see its this wonderful thing called "having your cake and eating it too." I want it all. And sticking to only one type of game or one game system is like saying "I'm only going to fuck one type of woman for the rest of my life."
> 
> And we all know that's ridiculous.



Oh, I get it, you just have a shit taste in games. That explains everything.

Thanks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 22, 2011)

if that controller is wireless than it's dead already cos that touch screen is gonna suck the life out of the battery.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you?  Seriously, did you have a PS1 or PS2?


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you my friend, have shit taste in movies. 

Enjoy the next Metal Gear movie. 

Hey wait a minute. If you hate so waggle so much then why are you even posting in a Nintendo topic? After reviewing your other posts its seems like all you do is troll nintendo topics. They have a word for that. Its called a fanboy. They have another word for that. Its called "nintendo fear."

Nintendo fear is the fear that waggle has swept away all the FMV laden garbage from the PS1/2 era and brought gaming back to its roots.

When the PS era began it was fun watching all the old school Nintendo and Sega fans cry about the end traditional gaming. Now that the PS era is over its hillarious to watch the PS fans go through the same torment. Its obviously driving some of them crazy.

Casuals win.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Originally I thought you were making a point, but now you're just making baseless biased conjecture.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Enjoy the next Metal Gear movie.



Dude, I will.

Feel free to ship me a PS3 with a copy of Metal Gear Nanomachines since you disliked it so much. Might as well recycle.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ok, that was kinda funny.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

If the controller does indeed have a screen, I'll bet 9 to nothing it will be optional for those that have a 3DS. I'll be willing to bet that the controller with the screen would be for those that don't want to buy a 3DS, or four. The price point is going to reflect this.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would Nintendo really take a risk that large?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> If the controller does indeed have a screen, I'll bet 9 to nothing it will be optional for those that have a 3DS. I'll be willing to bet that the controller with the screen would be for those that don't want to buy a 3DS, or four. The price point is going to reflect this.


That'd be a really... interesting way to market.


----------



## Melter (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you ever actually owned a ps2?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell if that's sarcasm, amazement, or both. The controller itself wouldn't have the ability to play games like the 3DS can, but the 3DS can be used as a controller.

@Melter: I don't think he has.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need, I already have it.

But seriously though, MGS is what determines my console purchases. Like if the 3DS suddenly was announced to have Peace Walker 2 on it then I'd fuck the NGP and go buy a 3DS once I had the cash. Sad, I know, but I love my nanomachines.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually confusion. I'm trying to imagine how they would even market the controllers:

"If you have a 3DS, choose me!"
"Oh, you don't have a 3DS. Huh. Well, choose the other guy."


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they don't do that.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, let me clear it up some more.

3DS: Portable gaming device. Accepts Nintendo approved cartridges (lol), while having the innate ability to be used as a controller for Nintendo's new home console.

Wii2 screened controller: A controller with a built in touch screen that is solely used for the console. It cannot accept 3DS or DS cartridges.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Okay, let me clear it up some more.
> 
> 3DS: Portable gaming device. Accepts Nintendo approved cartridges (lol), while having the innate ability to be used as a controller for Nintendo's new home console.
> 
> Wii2 screened controller: A controller with a built in touch screen that is solely used for the console. It cannot accept 3DS or DS cartridges.


i had thought of something like that except the 3ds's screens are tiny and it has 2, also it only has 1 analog-like stick and only one set of L/R buttons

honestly i would have expected the main complaint to be about a bunch of different games requiring a bunch of different peripherals, and you having to buy 4 of each to play all the games


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

...can we just agree that there is no such thing as an HD touchscreen-equipped self-efficient gaming controller with a reasonable price until we actually SEE it?

So far that beastie-boy would cost at least a 100 bucks, which is NOT a price I'd pay for a CONTROLLER. Needless to say, the likelyhood of that controller being real is *slim*.

It's not meant to do my laundry, it's not meant to design nuklear warheads, it's not meant to be a microwave - it's supposed to have buttons, an analog input knob or two, perhaps motion controls and it has to work *right* and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...can we just agree that there is no such thing as an HD touchscreen-equipped self-efficient gaming controller with a reasonable price until we actually SEE it?
> 
> So far that beastie-boy would cost at least a 100 bucks, which is NOT a price I'd pay for a CONTROLLER. Needless to say, the likelyhood of that controller being real is *slim*.
> 
> It's not meant to do my laundry, it's not meant to design nuklear warheads, it's not meant to be a microwave - it's supposed to have buttons, an analog input knob or two, perhaps motion controls and it has to work *right* and I'll be happy with that.


At the first part, I agree. However, Nintendo does usually do their stuff right. So if it did exist, you can pretty much bank on it working with maximum effect.


----------



## Necron (Apr 22, 2011)

If they put a cow on the controller, people would still buy it. That, I don't know why. People always buys nintendo stuff (hell, I have a DS with me now)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Four Swords actually wasn't that good of a game. Same with FF:CC. The constant looking down at your GBA was an unecessary distraction.



You don't look down at your screen unless you're inside of a house/cave. You made it sound like something interesting randomly happens on the bottom screen that forces you to look... Because it's so hard to drop your neck muscles and let gravity pull your head down when you walk into a house/cave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, Four Swords Adventures is amazing. Even IGN agrees with me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Even IGN agrees with me.



I'd just like to point out that IGN is shit.

Read more of their reviews and you'll see how incredibly rushed or skimp they are. Or just how much they suck at games.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like that review you can Google other Four Sword Adventure reviews. They're all practically the same.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well years ago they weren't _as_ bad.  I mean, they used to be my main source for reviews and video game news up until a couple of years ago when their reviews started to become biased and ratings were based off of crazy factors.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 22, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or better yet
http://www.metacritic.com/game/gamecube/th...ords-adventures


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or we could just enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



86/100, not bad.


----------



## XtremeCore (Apr 22, 2011)

This kinda looks like a handheld hooked with a HDMI cable to the TV.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> marjan1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. It was just one person playing the DS game on a wii instead of DS, no one else was looking at the tv.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2011)

Nintendo have been trying to part the gaming experience from the TV for a while now.  As well as the FF and Zelda game, Pacman VS was a good example of it.  When they were talking about their ideas for the Wii they were musing about people playing hide and seek with the wiimote, or being able to take the action outside to the garden and shoot each other with them, laser-tag style.

Guess it's their way of bringing some of the benefits of online to the living room, things like not being to be able to see what your opponent is upto.  Can imagine quiz style games and Warioware would be interesting with these devices, and even in traditional games the touch screen could be useful in the same way it is on the DS - for a map, or inventory, or just moving all the stat bars etc out of the way of the action.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2011)

I really like the idea of a touchscreen on the controller it has alot of potential. Actually I've been waiting for it. Who cares about the cost? I don't. I really enjoyed Windwaker, Four Swords and Crystal Chronicles. My flatmate had a ball transferring and organizing her pokemon with the pokemon box. It wouldn't take much to glance at the screen if it's backlit.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, these rumors are getting wilder by the day.
At least they're a bit more believable now.
The logo looks official too.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yay, can't wait for it, but I hope it costs less than the 3DS or it would be really funny.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2011)

Just remembered another use. For a Pokemon stadium/PBR like game, you could finally pick moves in local battles without everyone seeing them on the screen.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Remember guys this is Nintendo, not Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo know what they do, it's been like this for years, so stop complaining about these controller rumors, hold on till E3, something _massive_ is coming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Remember guys this is Nintendo, not Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo know what they do, it's been like this for years, so stop complaining about these controller rumors, hold on till E3, something massive is coming.



Seeing their track record of underpowered consoles, I expect a _massive *disappointment*_. The gameplay mechanics will probably be superb, but everything else will be executed to be borderline cheap, as it was the case with the DS, the Wii, the DSi and the latest 3DS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2011)

well with reference to just the topic post, i dont think it will be that interesting but remember nintendo does not do things these days without thinking it thru with soo much competition now. I bet there are more things to it than just simple viewing and selecting.
the backward controller support seems like ps1 and ps2 dual analog but with the added camera and touchscreen to complement them more. I guess it could be an idea from using the ds with the wii but the DS being limited to only certain parts of the game with limited abilities


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

I must disagree with the above post using the most simple of all arguments I could use, because I'm a slacker.

Whatever you do, however loud it screams out "It won't really work well!", it will sell mindblowingly fast and well as long as it has a Nintendo Seal on it.

Having the Nintendo logo on your product is a guarantee that it *will* sell to the vast majority of gamers, and this cannot be argued with since history as we know it will blow your counter-argument to smithereens.

A prime example of this law of the universe is the Wii, which in essence is a buffed up Gamecube in a sleek, new case and with motion control that doesn't really work all that well as much as it's amusing and pleasant to use. It was a mile backwards in technology standards back in the day it was released and it still sells fairly okay. Blimey, even I have one even though I'm bashing its built.

If it's Nintendo, it CANNOT fail.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I must disagree with the above post using the most simple of all arguments I could use, because I'm a slacker.
> 
> Whatever you do, however loud it screams out "It won't really work well!", it will sell mindblowingly fast and well as long as it has a Nintendo Seal on it.
> 
> ...


Incorrect.

The Virtual Boy was a failure and it was made by Nintendo. The Wii sold well because of the motion controls. The DS sold well because of the touchscreen, microphone and other gimmicks. The GameBoy sold well because of the games and the price-point. The fact that Nintendo made a product doesn't mean it will succeed in terms of sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you ever heard the phrase "an exception justifies the rule"?

The Virtual Boy failed because it was massively expensive and caused nausea and probably bloody brain hemmoraging when used for over 5 minutes. NO FREAKING WONDER it failed.

Plus, it had only 20 games or so. Don't bring up weird, obscure arguments to justify a point that doesn't bring anything into the discussion. It's a point for the sake of being a point.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2011)

Plus the GameCube was the least sucessful, sales-wise, of its generation - in spite of being more powerful than competitors and having Nintendo slapped on it.

Nintendo do their own thing basd on what they think's best, like they've done since the beginning of the industry.  They've faced more powerful systems before, they've appealled to families before, they've released systems and add-ons that were maybe ill-advised and didn't sell well.  Nintendo as a company hasn't changed.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Plus the GameCube was the least sucessful, sales-wise, of its generation - in spite of being more powerful than competitors and having Nintendo slapped on it.
> 
> Nintendo do their own thing basd on what they think's best, like they've done since the beginning of the industry.  They've faced more powerful systems before, they've appealled to families before, they've released systems and add-ons that were maybe ill-advised and didn't sell well.  Nintendo as a company hasn't changed.


Well said, and that's what keeps me intact with them, love them!!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard the phrase "an exception justifies the rule"?
> 
> The Virtual Boy failed because it was massively expensive and caused nausea and probably bloody brain hemmoraging when used for over 5 minutes. NO FREAKING WONDER it failed.
> 
> Plus, it had only 20 games or so. Don't bring up weird, obscure arguments to justify a point that doesn't bring anything into the discussion. It's a point for the sake of being a point.



Yeah, but still using that logic, it's Nintendo and people should have found a way to get past its flaws.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/04/21/ign-daily-fix-042111

great stuff


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Please don't be IGNorant within a 200 miles radius with me in the center.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Please don't be IGNorant within a 200 miles radius with me in the center.


Please stop using that joke, *it's not funny nor does it sound clever anymore.*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Plus the GameCube was the least sucessful, sales-wise, of its generation - in spite of being more powerful than competitors and having Nintendo slapped on it.
> 
> Nintendo do their own thing basd on what they think's best, like they've done since the beginning of the industry.  They've faced more powerful systems before, they've appealled to families before, they've released systems and add-ons that were maybe ill-advised and didn't sell well.  Nintendo as a company hasn't changed.



Well, technically, the Dreamcast sold less. But I kinda consider that a "between generation" console, as it was released in the PSX/N64 era even though it was a successor to Sega's console for that era (the Saturn).

I'd say Nintendo has definitely changed. They've been focusing too much on delivering "innovation" and not enough on keeping with the times. Sure, the Wii had motion controls and it changed the market, but it featured last gen graphics and an awful online infrastructure. At least the Gamecube kept up with the times and the N64 wasn't that far behind (I'd say the PSX definitely had better looking games though). They've started to set a norm of releasing underpowered and outdone consoles and relying on smoke and mirrors to compensate.

I mean they still make good games but I've come to a point where I realized that Nintendo first party titles are no longer making me want to buy the system.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sez j00z, har har har.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GameCube was more powerful then the PS2, yet it wasn't doing successful.
So that is why the Wii is like what it's like.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 22, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Sounds like a terrible idea. The controllers would have to cost somewhere around $75 minimum. If it's more of an accessory than something used as a common control screen, it might be plausible to buy just one, but beyond that...


how do you think us Aussie's feel?
we have to pay $100 for a damn PS3 controller...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except I'm not Jewish.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> GameCube was more powerful then the PS2, yet it wasn't doing successful.
> So that is why the Wii is like what it's like.



Well, the PS2 was also a fucking amazing system. It just got huge franchises on it. Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, etc, as well as some new first party games (Jak and Daxter and Ratchet and Clank in particular). Not even Nintendo's first party power could outplay that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

j00z - a very crappy way to say "you". If I were to insult you, I'd call you something more creative than a Jew. Besides, why would I? I'm as friendly as a carebear.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I know, I was counter-kidding.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

The PS2 wasn't as innovative as it was "WHOOOOAAA!". It was a console released exactly at the time when everything else was a pixelated mess.

It had so many extension add-on's that even Nintendo would tip their figurative hats - 4-Pads extension, online extension, EyeCamera, Linux + Keyboard, freaking steering wheels for racing games, LOADS.OF.STUFF.

It had so many goodies that a simple human brain could not comperhend the sheer "win". They were also cleverly released so that they're not thrown in your face all at once.

It's greatness is also caused by the fact that it had 0 competition at the time, seeing as the N64 lacked the necessary disk space on the flash cartridges to even "matter" in the fight and the Gamecube was still miles away, the Dreamcast died due to the exact same space-related issue, just on GD-Roms plus a major encryption flaw which allowed even handicapped ferrets to copy games with CD-R's and the XBox came too late to matter - the devs already released a square quadrilion of games for the PS2.

You might call it an epic stroke of luck on Sony's side or an epic scheme, but it's epic win none the less.

The PS2 ROCKED... and it still does, seeing as they started mounting it in budget Bravia TV's as a bonus feature.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> You are right Guild, they are focusing too much on innovation.  I mean look at the NES, SNES, N64, and the Gamcube.



Light gun, Superscope, powerglove, R.O.B, Virtual Boy, that SNES TV download system, N64 analogue stick, Famicom Disc Drive?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

^ ...N64DD, Transfer Pak, RumblePak, Ram Add-on for the N64, SuperGameboy, SuperGameboyColour, LAN Add-On, Dial-Up Modem, XBAND, StellaView.

ADD-OOOON's! The only way to CPR a dying system or add features you didn't have time to add because you wanted to cash in faster.

...and seeing that ALL of of those consoles had SLOTS for that stuff, it was pre-planned.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between being "innovative" and just releasing stupid products. Nintendo has made some genuine innovations but have released many more stupid products.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing comes in-between You and The Game

Awesome stuff. Hardly works, but awesome none the less.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But people act like they were some kind of purist, hardcore infalliable gaming giant in the 90s and that's suddenly changed.  Even in the SNES days they were mocked by SNK for not being for mega-leet hardcore pro gamers, adverts were still lots of smiling happy stock families playing Mario Kart and Mario Paint together, they cut blood from Mortal Kombat to make it more family friendly and tested the water with a load of crazy gimmicks.  It's not Nintendo that's changed, a new generation of gamers has come along and made a new definition of "real" games, sometimes to the extent that 2D Mario platformers and Mario Kart are now "casual".

When the PlayStation came along they concentrated very hard on making gaming "cool" and brought in that generation's 'casuals' with booths in nightclubs and extreme sports events.  With that came a load of gritty racing and sports games, less twee RPGs, gore-packed space marine shooters and the like.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so true, they were just unnecessary peripherals.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nintendo- hey sega guys, if we butt fuck you with lots of cash do you mind us using the dreamcast controller, but with the vmu replaced with a touchscreen?

Sega- With enough cash we'll let you do anything with our controller designs.

Nintendo- ok, to pay you we'll just fuck the costumers over by over charging for the controller and system.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> But seriously though, MGS is what determines my console purchases. Like if the 3DS suddenly was announced to have Peace Walker 2 on it then I'd fuck the NGP and go buy a 3DS once I had the cash. Sad, I know, but I love my nanomachines.










Doesn't matter what Nintendo would do, there is always something people will complain about despite what ever they come up with that end up successful which may improve/add to or give a new way of gaming.

Specially when some people are so hook on graphics that their afraid to try something in a different way or view.  

Not hating on graphics or tradition play is just sometime I want something different. 

Anyway I believe the controller would work. I doesn't have to be HD or 6'' tho.


----------

